# Ranger des fichiers selon leurs nom avec automator



## lonus (11 Juin 2011)

Salut a tous 

Voila mon problème comme c'est dit dans le titre j'aimerais ranger différents  fichiers que je télécharge dans différents  dossiers portant leurs différents noms avec automator.
Merci de bien vouloir m'aider


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2011)

Il y a un outil (Hazel) qui permet de faire ce genre de choses, il me semble.


----------



## lonus (11 Juin 2011)

Hazel a le même problème que automator a savoir je peux ranger le fichier X dans le dossier X mais seulement celui la or je recherche quelque chose qui me permettrait de ranger les fichiers X , Y et Z dans les dossiers X , Y et Z automatiquement


----------

